# uk language test



## andy_pandy (Sep 15, 2013)

does any body know where i can get a uk language A1 equivalent test certificate to go to the uk as a spousal application needs it i have a english language pass certificate from my care course from st dominics school here in philippines, but i think this is not acceptable does anyone know if that is true and where if it is can i take the test of english language in the philippines and how much it cost if possible


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

andy_pandy said:


> does any body know where i can get a uk language A1 equivalent test certificate to go to the uk as a spousal application needs it i have a english language pass certificate from my care course from st dominics school here in philippines, but i think this is not acceptable does anyone know if that is true and where if it is can i take the test of english language in the philippines and how much it cost if possible


Not sure actually. If all else fails, you might look around here in the UK Embassy website. The information might be there or simply give them a call for possible information.


Good Luck...


----------

